# Update: Some 1ft cubes to share



## victri (Dec 18, 2003)

Some recent 1ft cube setups done by a friend and myself.


----------



## Jeffr3y_ng (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice... roud: 

~Jeffr3y


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Very nice! You want to share how you found those rocks in the third tank? Their texture is incredible!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Nice, I like the first and second the best..


----------



## victri (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks! We have a lot of cubes, so we're experimenting with many different layouts and plants. The rocks were sourced from a raw-materials exporter. We don't have the luxury of rock collecting here in Singapore. Once I saw those 3 rocks, they were just yelling out to me.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Jan 20, 2004)

They all look great, Victri -- great work!


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Great looking tanks. Would make an interesting display with some of the smaller tetras, rasboras, etc. (as in the second picture).


----------



## neon_heaven (Apr 4, 2004)

very nice cubes... what kinda plants are those in the 3rd tank


----------



## victri (Dec 18, 2003)

neon_heaven said:


> very nice cubes... what kinda plants are those in the 3rd tank


Thanks!

Tank 1:
- java fern "narrow leaf"
- anubias nana

Tank 2:
- anubias nana
- marsilea sp (not too sure which sp)
- marsilea minima

Tank 3:
- hairgrass
- juncus repens
- E. tenellus
- Val. americana natans

There are a couple more cubes on the way. I'll post pics once they're settled.


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

nice, are those unfiltered and unheated? i dont see any tubing or anything, looks cool


----------



## victri (Dec 18, 2003)

fhqwhgads said:


> nice, are those unfiltered and unheated? i dont see any tubing or anything, looks cool


Oh, there are small internal filters that weren't installed when I took the pics. Plants are placed such that the equipment will be hidden from view. There's no need for heaters here in tropical Singapore unless I plan on having some boiled fish and veggies. :tongue:


----------



## wintermute (Mar 5, 2004)

I love the aquascaping on those tanks! especially the one where the background is planted on a diagonal (the second one). does anyone know if this shape of tank is available in the U.S. (i guess it's a 7.5 gallon)? i love the amount of depth that can be shown (and was shown in excellent execution by victri) with this cube shape.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Very nice . . . how much light are you running? I have a 1ft cube right now, and everything seems to be growing well with 35watts of pc lighting, but based on your plant choices I bet you don't need that much. I wish I could find some maculatas . . .


----------



## victri (Dec 18, 2003)

These tanks were designed with minimal maintenance in mind, since they're meant to be displayed in workplaces such as offices etc. They're only running 11W lights and no CO2.

Don't you just love those boraras and microrasboras? :tongue:


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, glad to know that plants like that can be grown well in such low lighting!

I have a school of erythromicron's in one of my tanks, but cannot seem to find the maculatas at a decent price anywhere . . .


----------



## victri (Dec 18, 2003)

Here's the latest one I did. It's sitting out in my living room. :icon_bigg 










- ADA Amazonia Aquasoil
- Hang-on filter
- 11W clip-on light (compact flourescent)

Plants:
- Java Fern Narrow Leaf
- Java Fern Red (still too small to see)
- Anubias Nana
- Anubias Nana 'Petite'
- Taiwan moss
- Marsilea Crenata

Livestock:
- Rasbora Briggittae
- Cherry shrimp

Tank is about 1 mth old and just starting to settle. Seems a little bare still. Got to wait for the Java fern to grow and fill out the space in the back, and the Marsilea to cover up the foreground.


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow, that is lovely! The stones around the base of the tank are a really nice touch!


----------



## victri (Dec 18, 2003)

Yeah, I'm really into the "zen" stuff. The least I could do to make up for my "plant farms" in the living room is to make the area look nice and cosy. Those are mostly ornamental pebbles and not for use inside the tank, since some of them contain carbonates.


----------



## dom (May 6, 2003)

Wow..that is nice setup. The setup is more into natural rather than Zen. The stone making the tank more wild! thumbs up... roud:


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Victri - Where do you get those lamps from? Are they any good? My 10" cube is comming in 2-3 weeks and I just want to know where I can get some of the equipment.


----------



## victri (Dec 18, 2003)

Jdinh04 said:


> Victri - Where do you get those lamps from? Are they any good? My 10" cube is comming in 2-3 weeks and I just want to know where I can get some of the equipment.


They're pretty common here in Singapore. I'm not sure if they're widely aavailable where you're at.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

What kind of brand are they?


----------

